# Hue Camera calibration vs HSL HUE



## webuxer (Oct 29, 2017)

Hello all,

Can you someone give me a lecture of whats the difference between the Hue sliders found under camera calibration and the HSL slider? Is there a video on youtube with examples on how to use both?

Thank you

Operating System: Mac
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 29, 2017)

The way I understand it, the hue under Camera Calibration is meant to compensate for how an individual camera sees colour. It is applied to all photos from that camera. Also, it's mainly an historic carry-over from the days when you couldn't create a camera profile using the DNG Profile Editor available from Adobe or the X-Rite Passport.

The HSL is for editing individual photos.


----------



## webuxer (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for the prompt reply Mr Andeson. The reason I asked is because I took this picture that I like at Big Sur california and edited the picture moving the "Blue" Hue slider under "Camera Calibration" and loved how the water looks but for some reason it also affected the color of the Sky. I cant figure a way to modify the color of the water like in the picture without affecting the blue on the sky.  I have played with the HSL slider and had no luck. Any Idea how I can accomplish this? Thank you


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 30, 2017)

I hope someone else can explain this better but I thought that the camera calibration sliders operated in the linear space before conversion.  I think.


----------



## Hoggy (Oct 30, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> I hope someone else can explain this better but I thought that the camera calibration sliders operated in the linear space before conversion.  I think.



That's similar, _I think_, to the way I understand it as well..  Containing a Youtube video, From: https://petapixel.com/2017/08/22/demystifying-camera-calibration-panel-lightroom/
"
Changing these values differs from changing the values in the HSL panel because they affect the overall definition of red, green, or blue. Changing blues in the HSL panel will target areas of the image that appear blue, whereas changing blues in the Camera Calibration panel will affect all pixels that contain blue in their mix.
The Shadow Tint is a little more straightforward: this will just change the color cast that shadows have, with green and magenta canceling each other out.
"

So another way that it could be said (and the way _I_ think of it), for blue for example, is that it affects anything that the blue filter in the [Bayer] Color Filter Array recorded (aka Blue channel).  I'm guessing for images such as jpeg, it also affects any pixels that has the 'blue' channel in it.  ....  Whereas the "Blue" in the HSL panel affects anything that *appears* blue visually.
Hopefully, if we're off base on this, and are spiraling a 'beginner' toward untold depths of confusion - someone could correct us.  

For the OP, one thing you could try is sticking with the camera calibration you like for the water..  Then using a local adjustment such as a grad for instance, and even combined with the range masking..  Make the 'selection'.  And there are really only 2 ways to affect color hue at the present time with the local adjustments: by modifying the temp and tint sliders - and/or using the "Color" filter area.
There are no doubt other ways, but that one might get you started in your experiments.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Oct 30, 2017)

webuxer said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply Mr Andeson. The reason I asked is because I took this picture that I like at Big Sur california and edited the picture moving the "Blue" Hue slider under "Camera Calibration" and loved how the water looks but for some reason it also affected the color of the Sky. I cant figure a way to modify the color of the water like in the picture without affecting the blue on the sky.  I have played with the HSL slider and had no luck. Any Idea how I can accomplish this? Thank you




Hi,

Both the HSL and camera calibration are global adjustments and will always affect all the pixels in the image. 

As a starting point I suggest that you go back and first try to adjust your color temp and perhaps the color tint sliders to see if you can get both the sky and water to look. Move the temp slider first slowly to get a pleasing balance between blue and yellow. Then fine adjust with the tint to remove too much green or magenta. This is easiest to see in the blue of the sky. 

If you still want to make further adjustments to the either the sky or water then you should learn how to do color range adjustments with either the Adjustment Brush,  Graduated Filter or Radial Filter. New in LRClassic is a color range slider for each where you can select the colors to be effected by the mask created by each tool.

-louie


----------



## Drdul (Oct 30, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> For blue for example, is that it affects anything that the blue filter in the [Bayer] Color Filter Array recorded (aka Blue channel)...  Whereas the "Blue" in the HSL panel affects anything that *appears* blue visually.



Correct. Keep in mind that the camera calibration sliders also affect the complementary colours to the primary colours. So for blue the sliders also affect yellow, for red they also affect cyan, and for green they also affect magenta.


----------

